# Italian Autostrada Tolls for 6M Fiat Ducato MotorHome



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi all

We are going to Germany in April. We will have 9 weeks away and have contemplated extending our range and continuing through Austria into Italy then back into France and home.

We have roughed out a "wish list itinery" down as far as Florence.
We assume that we will be a class 2 toll vehicle but can't seem to find, via Google, any indicative costs for tunnels and Autostrada en route to Florence from Germany. 
Various articles observe that both fuel and tolls are expensive in Italy but do not give any solid facts.

Also, is May a good time to be in Northern Italy?

Info appreciated.

Ron


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian Autostrada Tolls*

 
Hi Sheringham, anytime is a good time to be in Italy, but May should be particularly good. Warm without being too hot, and everywhere green and fresh and floral.
Tolls are of course a bit of a bore.
Just went up on the first of January.
The site you need is
www.autostrade.it
click on top RH corner 'english' and see if you can work it out from there.
Like all things Italian you will find that the shortest line beteween A and B is an arabesque!
Anyway done some searching for you and find that the actual cost for a class B vehicle, which includes typical motorhomes, is *Euro 0, 05257 per Km; which is then rounded off to the nearest 0,05 Euro.
I can give you some typical payments I have made on recent trips with my Chausson - 7m. long, 3 m. high:
Naples - Milan Euro 41.20
Milan ring road Euro 1,60
Milan - Como - Euro 1,80
Pompei - Naples - Euro 1,90
Orvieto - Naples - Euro 14 something.
Enjoy your trip to Italy.
saluti,
eddied*


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian Autostrada Tolls*

:? sorry, by the way, just filled up at Euro 1,09 per litre (diesel)
saluti,
eddied


----------

